# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Собираюсь собирать компьютер (бюджет 30к)

## boombig

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!
Обращаюсь к Вам за помощью в сборе компьютера, последний раз это делал лет эдак 10 назад, и теперь уже запутался в куче комплектующих.

Бюджет: 30.000 рублей
Цель: Игры, современные игры. В общем-то этим все сказано :) И, думаю, было бы не плохо с задатком на будущий апгрейд. Подскажите! Спасибо.

ЗЫ: Чуть не забыл, все будет покупаться в юлмарте - СПб.

----------


## SteelRat85

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!
> Обращаюсь к Вам за помощью в сборе компьютера, последний раз это делал лет эдак 10 назад, и теперь уже запутался в куче комплектующих.
> 
> Бюджет: 30.000 рублей
> Цель: Игры, современные игры. В общем-то этим все сказано :) И, думаю, было бы не плохо с задатком на будущий апгрейд. Подскажите! Спасибо.
> 
> ЗЫ: Чуть не забыл, все будет покупаться в юлмарте - СПб.


Входит ли в бюджет монитор? Скажите пожалуста сайт этого самого юлмарте.
И процессоры какой фирмы предпочитаете Intel или AMD?
Ну и видеокарты AMD или NVIDIA?

----------


## Slater

> запутался в куче комплектующих.


Системник по-моему собирать лучше на AM3: 

1. возможен апгрейд с 2 яд. до 6 яд. 
2. на многих материнках поддержка ОЗУ до 16 гб.
3. если будете ставить ХР, то материнки выбирайте не на чипсете AMD 890 на него драйверов не найдете, только под 7.
4. Видеокарту, жесткий, корпус  БП 450W выбирайте на свой вкус и буджет
5. БП не ниже 550W (вдруг захочется видюшку очень мощную;))

Успехов при покупке!

----------


## boombig

> Входит ли в бюджет монитор? Скажите пожалуста сайт этого самого юлмарте.
> И процессоры какой фирмы предпочитаете Intel или AMD?
> Ну и видеокарты AMD или NVIDIA?


ulmart.ru

Монитор не входит - есть :)

Процессоры - вот это я тоже не знаю, но скорее AMD

Видеокарту вроде бы самостоятельно подобрал, что скажете о Geforce GTX470? помоему она очень хорошо впишется.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 17 секунд_



> Системник по-моему собирать лучше на AM3: 
> 
> 1. возможен апгрейд с 2 яд. до 6 яд. 
> 2. на многих материнках поддержка ОЗУ до 16 гб.
> 3. если будете ставить ХР, то материнки выбирайте не на чипсете AMD 890 на него драйверов не найдете, только под 7.
> 4. Видеокарту, жесткий, корпус  БП 450W выбирайте на свой вкус и буджет
> 5. БП не ниже 550W (вдруг захочется видюшку очень мощную;))
> 
> Успехов при покупке!


1) я тоже так думаю, поэтому и склоняюсь к амд, но какой процессор лучше взять на сегодняшний день - что бы без проблем работали игры и пр.
3) вот этого я не знаю пока, что буду ставить.
5) 550w достаточно будет под GTX470?

а материнки на АМ3 поддерживают triple DDR? или только дуал?

----------


## Slater

> 550w достаточно будет под GTX470?


чем мощнее, тем лучше и на будущее:yes: смотрите по бюджету, а так должно хватить, у нее как раз требования к системе: БП -550Вт.

_Добавлено через 7 минут 35 секунд_



> материнки на АМ3 поддерживают triple DDR? или только дуал?


поддерживают

----------


## boombig

А что скажете про материнку MSI 790FX-GD70, и на ваш взгляд какая бы подошла лучше?

----------


## SteelRat85

Щас такая ситуация, когда очень много всего нового и интересного выйдет буквально в след 2 квартала от всех производителей (AMD, NVIDIA, Intel). Если можете подождать, то так потом будет интереснее. Если ждать не хотите, то тогда примерно так:
Мат.плата - 3420 р.
Процессор - 5100 р.
Видео - 9650 р.
Память - 2310 р.

Корпус можете сами выбрать - Вам же на него смотреть.
Ну и с жеским думаю проблем не будет.




> А что скажете про материнку MSI 790FX-GD70, и на ваш взгляд какая бы подошла лучше?


FX стоит брать только если вы ТОЧНО будете использовать более 2х (в идеале 4) видеокарт, простым смертным он не нужен.

----------


## boombig

> Щас такая ситуация, когда очень много всего нового и интересного выйдет буквально в след 2 квартала от всех производителей (AMD, NVIDIA, Intel). Если можете подождать, то так потом будет интереснее. Если ждать не хотите, то тогда примерно так:
> Мат.плата - 3420 р.
> Процессор - 5100 р.
> Видео - 9650 р.
> Память - 2310 р.
> 
> Корпус можете сами выбрать - Вам же на него смотреть.
> Ну и с жеским думаю проблем не будет.
> 
> ...


Спасибо за советы) На данной конфигурации полет в играх будет отличный?

----------


## SteelRat85

> На данной конфигурации полет в играх будет отличный?


Я думаю, что пальцев одной руки хватит пересчитать игры, которые при максимальных настройках графики будут тормозить.

В таких играх придется ставить настройки графики чуть поменьше.

----------


## Slater

> тогда примерно так:
> Мат.плата - 3420 р.
> Процессор - 5100 р.
> Видео - 9650 р.
> Память - 2310 р.


конфигурация хорошая:yes:

----------


## boombig

Теперь самый трудный выбор: Всетаки что лучше, 
ATI Radeon HD 5850
или
GeForce GTX 470?

----------


## SteelRat85

> Теперь самый трудный выбор: Всетаки что лучше, 
> ATI Radeon HD 5850
> или
> GeForce GTX 470?


В разных играх по разному, где то одна лучше, где то другая. Ответ на этот вопрос на сайтах где есть итоги тестирования видеокарт. Смотря в какие Вы будете играть игры. Ну и играет ли для Вас роль поддержка NVidia стерео очков, если нет то стоит задуматься над 5850 - ее практически все расхвалили по соотношению цена/производительность, а так же у нее неплохой разгонный потенциал.

----------


## boombig

А играет роль производитель?

----------


## SteelRat85

> А играет роль производитель?


Ну я так думаю что МАКСИМУМ различаться будет производительность в процентов 7, в большинстве случаях разница не будет дотягивать и 3%. А вот по уровню шума, тут ситуация немного сложнее. Хотя если этот фактор не особо критичен, то без разницы, если критичен, то это надо читать уже обзоры/результаты/отзывы на спецальных сайтах.

----------


## boombig

В общем собрал:) Все так как посоветовали. Одна не задача, вначале ничего кроме зверьдвд из установочных дисков у меня не было, поставил ее - вроде все нормально, настроил инет, начал ставить игрушку, в этот момент сидел в инете - как бамс и зависло все. Грешу на винду - память проверил, все ок, поставил сейчас семерку - пока не зависало ничего, оценка системы 5.9 из-за жесткого диска, остальное 7.3 и выше)

----------


## SteelRat85

> В общем собрал:) Все так как посоветовали. Одна не задача, вначале ничего кроме зверьдвд из установочных дисков у меня не было, поставил ее - вроде все нормально, настроил инет, начал ставить игрушку, в этот момент сидел в инете - как бамс и зависло все. Грешу на винду - память проверил, все ок, поставил сейчас семерку - пока не зависало ничего, оценка системы 5.9 из-за жесткого диска, остальное 7.3 и выше)


Ну отлично. А зверь/икстрим и прочие сборки - все это такая фигня, у самого сколько разных сборок стояло, на одной одно не работает, на другой другое, сейчас сижу на лицензе ХР и всё отлично.

----------


## Slater

> оценка системы 5.9 из-за жесткого диска, остальное 7.3 и выше)


Хорошо, только 7 как и ХР желательно ставить ПРО версию, главное не хоум бэйсик и не стартер.
Удачи в работе!

----------


## boombig

Стоит ультимейт, третий день полет нормальный - игры на ура, младший доволен) Спасибо всем!

----------


## eca66

доброго времени суток!
вот конфиг:
GigaByte  GA-P55 UD 6C \\
Intel core i5 660 3.33 GHz 1156 \\ 
DDR3 2048 PC10666 1333Mhz - 2 штуки \\ 
видео HIS HD5750 1024Mb DDR5 2DVI HDMI PCI-E H575F1GD OEM \\
WD 1000Gb 1001fals
плюс простой DVD-RW, бокс и БП на 500 ватт
выбирал все на сайте юлмарт (очень удобный интерфейс), а покупал в РИК (всё СПб).
цена вышла 30к  плюс 8к периферия с монитором
вопрос:
мне показалось, что видео в играх (в частности в GTAIV) тормозит,
от чего это - кривая система (стоит зверь, каждый месяц переустанавливаю, гыгы) или видеокарта конфликтует с остальной конфигурашкой?

----------


## Slater

> кривая система


вполне вероятно, если ставите зверя, то не устанавливайте никаких ОЕМ драйверов, кроме масс стораже, а все драйвера ставьте родные с установочных дисков, потому что если потом на установленной ОС переустановите драйвера на родные, конфликты все равно будут.

----------


## eca66

да да да, при установке зверя всегда снимаю все галочки с предлагаемыми дровами, даже и с масс сторадж... дровишки ставлю только с диска системной платы и видекарты. то есть, сами по себе видеокарта и остальное железо не могут конфликтовать? в моем случае в смысле...

----------

